# 30 something in Dubai



## siboz3 (Nov 12, 2007)

hi there, I have a chance of a job in dubai and have been reading through the threads to see if I can get any guidence..

I've noticed that most people are in their early 20's so was just wondering what dubai is like for a single 38 year old male !!

I'm hoping its like London where age doesn't really come into it for a good social life...


----------



## Alkaz007 (Jan 10, 2008)

ratio: 72% males - 28% females  something like that....


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

Thumbs up for the Thirtysomethings. I'm 34 and about to relocate to Sharjah for work, all new to me too and very much looking forward to it. I wouldn't worry too much. For me the job is a life changing opportunity, and a chance to see another part of the world. If you have a chance of Dubai, take it. I have a friend who has worked out there for 2 years already and she loves it. 

J


----------



## Shin8 (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi ... I'm female/32 (I'm glad being 30 smethings) fr S'pore and I'll be relocating to Dubai on April. This is my 1st email to forum and clueless wif Dubai's living, hope to find new friends n network....


----------



## IcedElegance (Dec 17, 2007)

nothing to worry about...of all the things in dubai that one will get bummed about, being 30+ & single is so not one of them LOL I've a divorced male friend 38 y.o. whos totally excited about settling here soon. a new leaf for those who need to start over!


----------



## Shin8 (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi IcedElegance.... thks you for your encouragement... so I wont be so worried abt what am I going to do and spend my free time in Dubai... 

I nd to get some info abt Dubai's law, rules, hw to get an agent for my appt, transport etc... anybody can advice where to get those details, any useful tips to speed up the process?


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

*tips!*

Your employer should be able to point you in all the right directions with the things you are looking for answers for. You can go to the UAE embassy website, (you'll have to google it..) that will tell you probably as much info as possible about laws and customs etc.

From what I understand, Dubai has an RTA (Road Transport Authority) system with buses etc. There are plans to extend this into Sharjah and Ajman. There is an inter Emirate bus service too. Very cheap. 

I am moving to Sharjah in 3 weeks and my new employer has arranged everything on my behalf, so I really wouldn't worry. I have a feeling that the UAE employer is obliged to make arrangements on your behalf for immigration purposes. I may also be completely wrong!!! But that is the way things have been handled for me. 

If you drive, I advise renting a car until your residency visa is arranged. You can only buy a car if you have a residency visa. I may also be wrong on this too! but, you need a residency visa in order to rent property. I think each Emirate has slightly differing variations in rules/laws, so it really is well worth checking out the UAE Embassy website. If you live close to London, even better, go to the embassy and ask away! 

Hope that helps a little bit. 

J


----------



## Shin8 (Jan 20, 2008)

glad that finally settle with my visa and accomodation.... thank you all..... will be in I will be in Dubai by end of March...


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi!! I'm a 30 something moving to Dubai very soon - I would be interested in meeting up with newbies of that age group!


----------



## bart59 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Requirements in Dubai*

As far as renting goes techinically it is correct that to sign an official tenancy contract you need your resident visa. But don't worry there are plenty of places to sublet and rent that don't require this. You really have two options. If you have a boatload of cash you can rent a flat for an entire year. Payable of course with one check up front (sometimes 2). Studio figure 80,000 aed per year, 1 br 100-110,000, 2 br 130-150,000 per year. You might find it makes more sense to get a two bedroom and rent out the one bedroom. You will actually spend less money than renting your own one bedroom. 

Anyway, your other option is to rent month by month. They will probably want at least 1-2 months in advance plus one month for security deposit. The monthly rates work out higher than the annual rates but at least you don't need a bunch of cash up front. This way you can try a place if you decided you don't like it you aren't stuck there for a year. Plus it will take you some time to decide where you really want to live long term.

I wouldn't recommend Sharjah though. Stick with Dubai. Try Jumeirah, Dubai Marina, Al Barsha, Arabian Ranches, The Greens. And remember if you see a place with a really cheap rent it is either a really bad place or a bad location. You do get what you pay for here. Try dubizzle It is a great website to find available rental flats and villas.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Just a point - subletting is technically illegal so be careful.

Before you decide where to live, find out where you'll be working and go from there. It can take ages to get across town in rush hours so the nearer to work the better. Don't limit yourself to the newer expat enclaves either - there are other areas too!


----------



## brandibeggs (Feb 14, 2008)

hi! im 31 and will be heading to dubai for a visit in march and then arranging to move there with my 9 year old daughter. ive never been out of the country and am really nervous. it would be great to have friends the same age that understand what im going through. email is brandibeggs gmail


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

Brandi, are you a single parent? do you have permission from your daughter's father etc??


----------



## brandibeggs (Feb 14, 2008)

yes, thank you for mentioning that. he is aware and supportive. this will not be a problem.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

I think you could be wrong there, what line of work are you in? you need to earn a hell of alot of money out here to make it work, Lawyers etc


----------



## brandibeggs (Feb 14, 2008)

are you asking me what kind of work i am in? i am not sure if you were replying to me and telling me i could be wrong there.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

yes I was asking what field of work you are in, your career expectations here etc.


----------



## brandibeggs (Feb 14, 2008)

geordie,

my boyfriend has a three bedroom apartment in the jabel ali section and will have plenty of room for us to live there. he is taking care of all arrangements. i will be finishing my degree and working in behavioral science. he is a financial manager for a hotel.

brandi


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

as long you understand that cohabitating is techically illegal, however many do it, and you will have to get a job to be able to sponsor you child, then you will be fine.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

There's nothing wrong with living in Sharjah!!!, it is beautiful, however, if you work in Dubai then no, not a good idea as getting to work will take you at least 3 hours! it's a 15 minute drive after rush hours. 

I live and work in Sharjah. It is a beautiful city, lots to do and lots to see. The beaches are immaculate and amazing. The East coast is like an idyll paradise and only an hours drive, practically untouched with incredible beaches and hotels. 

I don't drive and find getting a taxi is very easy and extremely cheap to go anywhere in the emirate. Practically every other car is a taxi. 

I see lots of people give Sharjah negative comments, but i'm guessing they have never actually visited, just driven through the main highway! it realloy is worth visiting, and after all it did win the UNESCO award for Cultural capital of the Arab World... 

Come to Sharjah and have fun!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Yeah - have fun in Sharjah provided you don't want to drink alcohol!

It is a dry emirate.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

technically but you can smuggle it in !


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Geordie Armani said:


> technically but you can smuggle it in !


True! 

But you can't go and sit in a bar & have a few beers with your mates.


----------



## Mikemuz (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi Kids,
Just registered, been offered a job with a BMW importer in Dubai but cant help wondering if what their offering is very low compared to the uk.? Basic salary AED 5000 per month, AED 3000 housing, AED 1500 transport, Bonus AED 1-6000, Annual ticket Dubai/london/Dubai and company health care. 
I am a Senior technician on a good package in the uk but would love to work in Dubai. Can anybody advise me what I should look out for..??


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

Mikemuz said:


> Hi Kids,
> Just registered, been offered a job with a BMW importer in Dubai but cant help wondering if what their offering is very low compared to the uk.? Basic salary AED 5000 per month, AED 3000 housing, AED 1500 transport, Bonus AED 1-6000, Annual ticket Dubai/london/Dubai and company health care.
> I am a Senior technician on a good package in the uk but would love to work in Dubai. Can anybody advise me what I should look out for..??



stay where you are mate!!! that is just a piss take not a salary! 3000 housing!!!! a one bed apartment will set you back 100,000 dhs! tell them to stuff it!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Geordie Armani said:


> stay where you are mate!!! that is just a piss take not a salary! 3000 housing!!!! a one bed apartment will set you back 100,000 dhs! tell them to stuff it!!


Ha ha ha! Well said.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

you know me!


----------



## Mikemuz (Feb 26, 2008)

Geordie Armani said:


> you know me!


Yeah kind of thought so..!!!
Am now negotiating and if they dont come up with the goods i'll be lookin elswhere..!!
Already bought a 1bed studio in sports city so housing won't be a problem really..! Thanks anyway Geordie.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

so if you have a place already that would take the salary up to 8000 dhs? still crap, you need about 15 - 20 plus a housing allowance of 140k. Good luck. 

GA


----------



## Mikemuz (Feb 26, 2008)

Geordie Armani said:


> so if you have a place already that would take the salary up to 8000 dhs? still crap, you need about 15 - 20 plus a housing allowance of 140k. Good luck.
> 
> GA


Ta Geordie..!!
Ps. was in Newcastle last week visiting my daughter at Northumbria uni..!! great place..!!


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

aye it has to be said that Newcastle has a unique character !


----------



## Mikemuz (Feb 26, 2008)

Geordie Armani said:


> aye it has to be said that Newcastle has a unique character !


Well they have upped the offer, basic AED 8000 and AED 4500 housing still AED 1500 transport..! Might have to have a re-think any suggestions would be appreciated.!!


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

14k a month? is the apartment paid for ?


----------



## Mikemuz (Feb 26, 2008)

Geordie Armani said:


> 14k a month? is the apartment paid for ?


No we extended our mortgage so i've still got a lot of financial commitment in the UK and got 2 girls education 2 think of..!!


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

then you aren't going to start you career in Dubai with BMW that's for sure! back to the drawing board! I assume your daughters are going to be staying in the UK?


----------

